# What the correct no-turn washer to use with track ends?



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

Im using a sturmey archer s2 hub on a on one pompino frame with track ends. The hubs axle is keyed for no-turn washers, but the washers SA shipped with the hub allow the wheel to shift in the track ends. Its like the axle diameter and no-turn washers are too small to fill the track end making the wheel a bltch to align, the washers look like there only making minimum contact with the frame material and when i stand the wheel creaks in the track end. 

Any rec's would be appreciated. This is driving me crazy.


----------



## john_dalhart (Nov 6, 2009)

Measure your track end slot width. It should be ~10mm.
Measure the width of the non-rotation washer tab. It should be ~9.5mm.

If everything is spec, then you have the parts that have worked on tens of millions of bikes over the last ~60 years and we'll need to cipher on this some more.

(Sturmey does offer the HMW534 non-rotation washer with a 9.7mm tab, and the old HMW155 with the 7.9mm tab.)


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*"Ciphering"*

The ones that came iwth the hub are for 7.8mm drop outs. I need the HMW 494 9.5mm washer pictured below

<img src=https://harriscyclery.net/merchant/370/images/large/hmw494.jpg>


----------



## irrah (Dec 18, 2008)

My Sturmey Archer S2C hub comes with HMW518 lock washer. 9,5mm.
Which is also listed on the parts list.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*i think whats its coming down too*

is that i need the washers with the tabs on both sides of the washer. Ordered some of the HMW 494s, hopefully this will be the remedy.


----------



## john_dalhart (Nov 6, 2009)

The HMW494s are classier, but I think the HMW518s work better. Ah, you'll be fine.

The narrow, 7.9mm ones are for the old British 3-speed bike dropouts.


----------

